# Prism 2 Wireless Card - I cant get it to work

## garrontmo

I have a Proxim RangeLan-DS 802.11b wireless card. I am trying to get this thing to work in linux and I am having some troubles. I have read somewhere on this board that to get a prism card to work, you should disable pcmcia/cardbus, say yes to wireless and module to HERMES. I have done that. My pcmcia works fine with my regular network card.  My network doesnt start up with the wireless card. When I look at the logs, they say:

Jun  2 16:53:45 [cardmgr] watching 2 sockets

Jun  2 16:53:45 [cardmgr] starting, version is 3.1.33

Jun  2 16:53:45 [kernel] cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

Jun  2 16:53:45 [cardmgr] unsupported card in socket 1

Jun  2 16:53:45 [cardmgr] product info: "PROXIM", "RangeLAN-DS/LAN PC CARD", ""

Jun  2 16:53:45 [cardmgr] manfid: 0x0126, 0x8000  function: 6 (network)

Jun  2 16:53:45 [cardmgr] exiting

Can someone help me out?

Thanks,

Garron

----------

## phaze3k

Is it PRISM2 or PRISM2.5?  If it's the latter you need the drivers from http://www.linux-wlan.org/

I have a Prism2.5 PCI card in my machine, working fine under Gentoo with those drivers..

----------

## garrontmo

I just had to add it to my /etc/pcmcia/config:

card "Proxim RangeLAN-DS"

  manfid 0x0126, 0x8000

  bind "orinoco_cs"

----------

